# My line breeding Albino Eureka Red.



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

These fry are my 4th generation line breeding starting back in early 2006

when I first got them from www.Fishthought.net I mix strain A and Strain B together.

start off with 5 males and 11 females.



















2nd generation



















3rd Generation










now the 4th generation


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

so whats your purpose of line breeding like whats your goal?


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

bring out the deep red colour on the whole body of these guy



herny said:


> so whats your purpose of line breeding like whats your goal?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i hate to be the guy to say this but the only thing i see changing is the eye color it is getting deeper red thats about it


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

herny said:


> i hate to be the guy to say this but the only thing i see changing is the eye color it is getting deeper red thats about it


LOL, the first few pictures I took by using P&S flash reflect directly. Eyes didn't change. What type of monitor are you using ? LOL.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

tobalman said:


> herny said:
> 
> 
> > i hate to be the guy to say this but the only thing i see changing is the eye color it is getting deeper red thats about it
> ...


I can see the changes, and they are looking quite nice.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm not a fan of these in particular, but I can definitely see the intensification of the red coloration.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

yes and there is more and more white comming out in them starting from the head back.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

I also noticed the extension of the dorssal fin in the 4th generation. Looks super cool!


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't notice about the face, thank you for point that one out, I will try to improve on the next batch.

Here is the lastest picture of my fry from the 4th breeder male.

this one only about 5months old. at around 2.5" to 3" hopefully he will be better.





















MightyWarMonger said:


> yes and there is more and more white comming out in them starting from the head back.


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is the 5th Generation

with a little red on the face

Enjoy


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

WOW. Crazy progression, especially to that 5th gen. Is the finnage still really elongated on that guy? I liked the dorsal/anal on the 4th gen a lot.


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you, the 5th gen, has full body red, the fins was very nice until I added some bigger hap as a tank mate so his fins got damage.



dielikemoviestars said:


> WOW. Crazy progression, especially to that 5th gen. Is the finnage still really elongated on that guy? I liked the dorsal/anal on the 4th gen a lot.


----------



## dtune21 (Dec 16, 2003)

4th gen looks the best to me. I like the white head.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Wow thats some amazing colours in that fish!


----------



## Cole1309 (Feb 5, 2006)

Real nice fish.


----------



## tobalman (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you guys,


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice, I personally like the 4th gen the best but I know youre going for all red so 5th gen is looking nice for what your want. Do you have any males from the 4th gen for sale?

opcorn:

EDIT: Nevermind, just saw youre in Canada.


----------

